# Geforce GTX Titan oder Radeon hd 7990 ? was ist die bessere wahl?



## PCxGamingFreak (13. August 2013)

Hey leute ich hab eine ungewöhnliche frage^^

Und zwar muss ich für einen bekannten einen Gamer PC zusammenstellen der will allerdings einen high end pc haben....
deswegen will er auch entweder eine Titan oder eine Radeon hd 7990 haben...

Aber welche karte ist besser eurer meinung nach weil  ich ihm des irgendwie nich genau sagen konnte...


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2013)

Beide sind an sich völliger Unfug ^^  


Die Titan ist etwa 15-20% schneller als die AMD 79*7*0 GHz-Edition oder Nvidia GTX 7*7*0, die man beide schon ab 330€ bekommt. Das heißt: 500€ Aufpreis (!) für 15-20%  mehr FPS, die derzeit keine Sau braucht ^^

Die 7990 ist wiederum schon deutlich besser als die Titan, die hat halt quasi intern "zwei Grafikkarten", d.h. das ist fast wie 2x eine AMD 7970 - und entsprechend braucht die auch über 350 Watt in der Spitze, die Titan nur 200 Watt. Aber trotzdem ist die 7990 ihren Preis nicht wert. 


Aber ich würde - wenn überhaupt - eher die GTX 780 mit der AMD 7990 vergleichen. Die GTX 780 ist quasi eine leicht abgespeckte Titan, aber kaum langsamer und deutlich günstiger - dabei aber immer noch zu teuer im Vergleich zu einer GTX 770 oder AMD 7970.



Also: wenn man ne Titan oder 7990 kaufen will und es einem dann auf die Leistung ankommt, dann würd ich die 7990 nehmen. Aber das muss man das entweder aus reiner Angeberei machen oder es sind einem wirklich ein paar FPS mehr diesen unsinnigen Aufpreis wert. Eine GTX 770 ist für MICH derzeit schon HighEnd, alles darüber ist eher "HighSpend", und zwar "high spending money"


----------



## PCxGamingFreak (13. August 2013)

ja da hast du recht ich weiß^^ aber naja ich kanns ihm halt ned ausreden. is ja nich mein geld  aber danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2013)

Bei der AMD braucht er dann halt ein besseres Netzteil, wobei er ja sicher sowieso ein 750W BeQuiet Pro10 oder so was nimmt...  


Ach so: wenn es leise sein soll, ist vlt die Titan auch überlegen ^^


----------



## Lunica (14. August 2013)

Ich finde Crossfire genauso sinnlos wie eine Titan.
2 x GTX770 im SLI mit 4GB VRAM dürfte der aktuell beste Spagat sein wenn eine GPU nicht ausreichend ist.



> Die 7990 ist wiederum schon deutlich besser als die Titan, die hat halt quasi intern "zwei Grafikkarten"



Und  optimierte AMD Treiber "Prototyp Driver" die starke Frame-Latenzschwankungen  sowie das "Frame Timing" in sehr vielen Titeln bereinigen/optimieren kommen erst Jahre nach Spielerelease. 
Das ist so wie wenn man einen Ferrari hat aber der 4-5-6 Gang leider nicht funktioniert und man nur im 1-2-3 fahren kann.

 Bei MGPUs steckt AMD noch in den Kinderschuhen.

Mehr dazu hier
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_framepacing_review_with_catalyst_13_8_fcat,1.html

AMD bessert zwar nach... aber viel zu spät.


----------

